# we think they are safe



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

What a sad tragic story. I am very sorry that you have to go through this loss. Thankyou for sharing and tonight I will look my girl in the eyes and give her that extra hug.
Treasure the good memories and keep your lost one in your heart, I am sure he is there with you in spirit. I will say a prayer for Aspen for a speedy recovery. Were they mates? brother / sister?. How long was Levi with you?
All the luck to Aspen and your family.... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

that is so tragic, I sure hope Aspen will be ok !! they both look gorgeous in the pics.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I know it probably does not help much, but I wanted to say I'm sorry about your doggies. That is such a sad story. It could have happened to any one of us.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Im sorry for your loss of dear Levi - prayers for Aspen's recovery....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry about Levi. Prayers for Aspen's full recovery also.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

What a terrible thing to go through...sending cyber hugs and hopes for Aspen's full recovery. Levi's watching over her from the bridge.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know it is devestating. Sending hugs to your beautiful Aspen's full recovery.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I was having a hard time coming to this thread. I'm so sorry. I'm just so very sorry. I will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers. Life is so fragile. In one split second, everything can change.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. From bliss to tragedy in just a matter of seconds. I wish I had words that would comfort you.

Looking forward to hearing news of Aspen's progress & recovery.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I am so terribly sorry for your loss  I had a Levi too, and friends of mine lost him in a similar accident when they were puppy sitting him for me. I didn't know who I felt worse for- myself, or them because they were so upset.

I will light a candle for your Levi, and send healing thoughts for your sweet Aspen.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. We'll be keeping you and your goldens in our thoughts and prayers. May Aspen be on her way to a complete recovery. Please keep us posted and feel free to share and cry with us if you need to.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this tragic story.our prayers are coming out to you and your family. praying for a speedy recovery for aspen, and my thoughts are with you about levi.please keep us updated on aspen.
Debbie & mason


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh my God!!! What a horrible tragic story and what a horrible thing for you to go through. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I pray that Aspen will pull through and be okay. Never feel guilty posting. It helps to talk things out and it does help somewhat. Please keep us posted on Aspen's progress. We will anxiously be waiting to hear.
Brinkley sends hugs to Aspens speedy recovery. Know that we are all here for you.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear this has happened. You must be just devastated, my thoughs go out to you and your family.


----------



## Pilotsmom (Feb 2, 2007)

I am so very very sorry for your loss. I know......... from recent experience unfortunately, how awfully hard this is.... and will be for a while. Grief takes a while to work through. But while you will always feel sad, and the hole in your hearts will always be there, you will not always feel THIS sad. I'd like to recommend a good website that is full of resources for thouse of us who have lost our four legged family members. 
It was a great resource to us when we lost our sweet Pilot a little over a month ago. Rainbows Bridge Home Page
My heart goes out to you. Keep posting, keep talking about it... you will find much support here and at the website I mention above. If you have kids, that website has a section there especially for helping your kids through this.
You and your precious goldens Levi and Aspen are in my thoughts....
Julie 
Homestead, FL


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thanks for sharing ,it does help with your grief to write about it, so sorry for your loss of Levi,..... hugs and prayers for the recovery of Aspen.


----------



## aspen (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Mom and Dads, thank-you for all your support. Your messages have been 
Wonderful and heart felt, Aspen is bound to get better with all your support.
We brought her home tonight she wanted to jump into the car; she is so full of life you could never tell that she has so many things going on. We'll know more on Wednesday how her infection is doing, I feel that it is getting better, I can just feel it. She was in the hospital this time for five days getting IVs of antibiotics everyday. The downfall is that the drugs are hard on the kidneys so they have been testing her daily, so far so good.
We lost our Clavey at eight years old last June from Renal failure, he got sick on a Saturday and by Thursday his body was shutting down nothing we good do.
I miss him so much too; it’s like a double whammy. Clavey and Levi are together.
I will give an up date after Wednesday, fingers cross for good news.

Thinking of all of you and your beautiful Goldens
Karen

PS every picture we have of Clavey he is wet, he loved the water


----------

